# Remington model 770



## ccfrasstchief (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anybody know anything about these guns? I recently won one chambered in 270 Winchester at the NWTF banquet. Do they seem to be good guns or what's the deal with em ?


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 24, 2013)

They are what they are.

They're the cheapest to manufacture rifle that big green's engineers could come up with.

Some owners are very pleased with theirs.


----------



## woods&water (Mar 24, 2013)

Everybody I know that bought one, got rid of it and had nothing good to say about it.


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 24, 2013)

They work and a lot of people kill deer with them. However, as chuckdog said, they are what they are. A low end budget friendly rifle.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 31, 2013)

they are a poor mans rifle. The action is not the best in the world, but it will still cycle. The action is not what makes the gun it is the barrel and the rifling. They shoot tight group and area fine gun for the money. No dead deer or hog knew that it came from a low budget gun. I would buy one before I would spend 700 to 1200 for a better gun to beat up with the way i hunt and abuse them. i can replace one and still hunt cheaper than buying a high dollar one.


----------



## Seering (Apr 1, 2013)

I got one in 308 a couple years back exactly for that reason.
Cheap and not too worried about beating it up carrying it all day in the rain.  The scope that came on mine was complete crap...
I  dropped a descent scope and rings on it and took 4 deer down with it last year.
longest shot was maybe 100 yards ... 
For all practical purposes I don't think im going to find shot anywhere I hunt thats too far out of my comfort zone with it.

Maybe if im shooting something at 500 yards on the plains .. But not here at home.  
All that being said .. action is a bit sloppy and its a bit picky on loads.  That and the scope been the worst I could say about it.

Id rather keep this one ready at all times vs having to worry about a safe queen ever time i bump a tree.
And at the price you got it .. its a good deal too.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 1, 2013)

I got one of the first ones in a youth model I think it is a 710 in.243. I worked the action a lot using remoil and the action smooth up a lot. I kept the scope that came with it. It sighted in very accurately.  I haven't taken it hunting yet, but for the price I won't be concerned about it getting a little beat up. Date


----------



## rustvyper (Apr 5, 2013)

The action is poorly designed & poorly made. No one should buy one when they could get an axis or atr for around the same price. That being said, it's a perfectly safe gun & you got it for free. Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## strutlife (Aug 3, 2013)

Was my first deer rifle many years ago. Still have and use it. Chambered in 270. Have good optics and have made several 400 yd kill shots with it. Purchased a 700 308 a couple of years ago and will still shoot the 770 270 from time to time. Yes, action a little sloppy in the 770, however, when I was trained at Ft Benning rifle skills, it was one shot one kill. Probly never sell the 770 270.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 3, 2013)

I got one chambered in .243 at Bass Pro a 2-3 years ago and the action on mine was very stiff,oiled the stew out of it,cleaned it really well and put some "FROG lube" on it,(you military guys will know what frog lube is) and bam it is a great little rifle to carry to the woods. Mine came with a Bushnell 3x9x40 scope on it and within 3 bullets out of it I had it sighted in at 200 yards. I like mine,killed a couple of yotes with it at 140- 150 yards and one good wall hanger 6 pointer with it at 70-75 yards. For what you paid for it,not bad at all!!! Good Luck!


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've kept the factory scope on mine in .270, shoots quarter sized groups at 100 yards.  Killed several deer and coyotes with it.  not the smoothest action, and the hollow stock results in a little more felt recoil, but a good soak of CLP on the bolt helped smooth things out a lot.  Will definitely upgrade when I can afford it, but the gun goes bang and the bullet lands where i put the crosshairs every time, so I can't complain.


----------

